# How old Are You??



## Gizmodo (Jul 22, 2013)

I seem quite shocked by how young some of the people on here are :OO they seem to act a lot older, and type more mature than i've seen on other AC forums with the same age group

I am Sixteen  i'm really happy to be this age tbh.. its a good age!
Start College in the UK in September, and start my A levels in English, History & Spanish


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, I was wrong then. I guessed you were 18/19, *Gizmodo*! x)


I'm 21. 

I've no idea how old I come across as on here. 15?


----------



## Hamsterific (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm 20 ^o^


----------



## Niya (Jul 22, 2013)

17!


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm 22!


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 22, 2013)

Turned 18 in may C:


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm 16. People across the Internet tell me they think I'm in my 20's...

@_@


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 22, 2013)

Tina said:


> Oh, I was wrong then. I guessed you were 18/19, *Gizmodo*! x)
> 
> 
> I'm 21.
> ...



I thought you were 17/18!


----------



## Hayate (Jul 22, 2013)

21


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 22, 2013)

17 ^^


----------



## Yokie (Jul 22, 2013)

19.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2013)

1,031 (joking)

16


----------



## gerbilfluff (Jul 22, 2013)

32!

Old fogeys repre_SENT_.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 22, 2013)

18


----------



## Marceline (Jul 22, 2013)

... 17. o.o;


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 22, 2013)

27


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 23, 2013)

14, I'll be 15 in less than a month.


----------



## intropella (Jul 23, 2013)

seventeen years old. o.o


----------



## flex51423 (Jul 23, 2013)

im 13 and people think im 18 or something plus why would you put a thread like this on here its a stupid idea.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2013)

i'm 17. but i look 14, think i'm 12, and act like i'm 10


----------



## Aquadirt (Jul 23, 2013)

I am a marvelous 21 years of age.  Ho yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> i'm 17. but i look 14, think i'm 12, and act like i'm 10


No way, your #Sweg picture made you appear to be beyond your years!!  lol


----------



## fl0ra (Jul 23, 2013)

19!


----------



## flex51423 (Jul 23, 2013)

aaaa


----------



## Princess (Jul 23, 2013)

Eighteen


----------



## Thunder (Jul 23, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Eighteen



We're the same age *cough*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm twenty-one.

Hard to believe I was only sixteen when I joined.


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm 20, turning 21 in December.


----------



## th8827 (Jul 23, 2013)

27


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm 16, turning 17 in two weeks! (I'll be going into my second year of college in September)


----------



## NessSuccess (Jul 23, 2013)

19


----------



## burnside (Jul 23, 2013)

16, I may come off as a 12-year-old at times.


----------



## Violit (Jul 23, 2013)

21. I feel old.


----------



## unravel (Jul 23, 2013)

I'am 15 and I have noticed ages 17 and above play AC . XD


----------



## NessSuccess (Jul 23, 2013)

Yup haha. I'm 19 and have been playing since I was 9!


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I thought you were 17/18!



It doesn't surprise me at all that you think I'm younger. xD




Jake. said:


> i'm 17. but i look 14, think i'm 12, and act like i'm 10



Haha. I get mistaken for being five years younger than I actually am in RL. I often get ID'd buying games/films.


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Jul 23, 2013)

13


----------



## Liv (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm turning 16 in 13 days but I'm commonly mistaken for a 18 to 21 year old, so basically a college student.


----------



## Lellyna (Jul 23, 2013)

20


----------



## Mino (Jul 23, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Eighteen



Finally amirite guys.

22.


----------



## Solar (Jul 23, 2013)

14


----------



## hbastion (Jul 23, 2013)

16.


----------



## Horus (Jul 23, 2013)

Thunder said:


> We're the same age *cough*



​
I just really like MLP but yeah, 18 also


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm 25... Yay I'm not the only older player on here lol


----------



## matt (Jul 23, 2013)

IM 16.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2013)

20


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 23, 2013)

lvl 16


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> *lvl* 16



LOL.  Hopefully I'll make it past level 80, but that's when it gets really hard.


----------



## Wish (Jul 23, 2013)

im attractive


----------



## Bambi (Jul 23, 2013)

25


----------



## Princess (Jul 23, 2013)

Mino said:


> Finally amirite guys.
> 
> 22.



still look older than u hue


----------



## MadCake (Jul 23, 2013)

11. Shocker, Am I right?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

Not really.  Animal Crossing is most appealing to kids I've heard.


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 23, 2013)

MadCake said:


> 11. Shocker, Am I right?



me too, crazy!


----------



## MadCake (Jul 23, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Not really.  Animal Crossing is most appealing to kids I've heard.


It's the fact that a lot of people on here are older than most AC players.
Meh, Wouldn't call myself a kid, Really. Maybe a 50-year-old trapped in an 11-year-old's body.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

MadCake said:


> It's the fact that a lot of people on here are older than most AC players.
> Meh, Wouldn't call myself a kid, Really. Maybe a 50-year-old trapped in an 11-year-old's body.



Lol, that could be a movie.  XD
I'm 16 and still legally a kid.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 23, 2013)

21! I will be 22 next month. 

I wonder how old people assumed I was.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 23, 2013)

18, but people think I look 24 apparently... And like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jul 23, 2013)

30 on Sunday.


----------



## StiX (Jul 23, 2013)

25 but people think I look much younger, I often have to  show my ID when I want to buy drinks containing alcohol... glad I almost never do ^^


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Jul 23, 2013)

Senior Citizen here::::


So far I am the oldest 

45


----------



## RedNoverian (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm 21.


----------



## Team (Jul 24, 2013)

23 year old here!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm 21


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2013)

Eighteen on Saturday YAAY (I'm really dreading it...)


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Eighteen on Saturday YAAY (I'm really dreading it...)



Why're you dreading it? 18 is the age of freedom.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2013)

Tina said:


> Why're you dreading it? 18 is the age of freedom.



 I really don't want any surprises! Plus everyone will associate me with responsibilities and being an adult n stuff :< 
Yeah, I'm looking forward towards the freedom though! c: Now I'll be able to buy my own tobacco and what not ^^


----------



## Malikelou (Jul 24, 2013)

19


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll just say it anyway, (plus idk if I'm the youngest around here but pretty sure I'm not by a bit) I'm 9 :3


----------



## MyLittle3DS-GamingisMagic (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm 14 over here!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> I'll just say it anyway, (plus idk if I'm the youngest around here but pretty sure I'm not by a bit) I'm 9 :3



wow 9 :O i wouldnt have known


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 24, 2013)

22 years and counting. make it stop.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm 18...and I have nothing more to say


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 25, 2013)

13. Act much more mature on the internet than most people my age. Most of the time. ;P

And I have no interest in social networks. Had an Instagram but deleted my account lol


----------



## Kaneloe (Jul 25, 2013)

14.


----------



## Sean4 (Jul 25, 2013)

16 and a month.. Erghm I feel old to be honest.. I wish I was cute and young again. Though people on the internet do mistaken me for being like 13 sometimes.. Real life apparently I act my age.. Bummer.


----------



## Elijo (Jul 25, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> I'll just say it anyway, (plus idk if I'm the youngest around here but pretty sure I'm not by a bit) I'm 9 :3


Woah you're nine? You have good spelling grammar for a nine year old!
You'll never take me alive copper!
I'm 13 and some people IRL say that I act maturer than my age, is that a good thing?


----------



## Enki (Jul 25, 2013)

I just recently turned 19. I'm so old now D;


----------



## salarian (Jul 25, 2013)

19 years of age ; v ;


----------



## Puuhi (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm 25 and wondering why everyone's feeling old.  Life is what you make of it and as long as you're still physically alright I don't get why you would feel old when you're still so young. Even though I started working full-time 3 years ago and have loads of responsibilities, I still feel young and enjoy everything life has to offer. Also, I'm not worried at all for moving towards the big, scary 30, it's actually a challenge to keep life interesting and I will be doing that for as long as possible.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm only 20, but I am turning 21 in September so that's something. I graduated High School at 17, the youngest in my class and am almost finished with my Associates Degree. I've been taking my time with my degree because college is so expensive and I'm only taking classes I can afford so I don't have to take out loans.



Sean4 said:


> 16 and a month.. Erghm I feel old to be honest.. I wish I was cute and young again. Though people on the internet do mistaken me for being like 13 sometimes.. Real life apparently I act my age.. Bummer.



I can relate to being mistaken for being younger than I am D= One time I was playing WoW and I had to speak in vent and everyone thought I was someones little daughter ....


----------



## Sean4 (Jul 26, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm only 20, but I am turning 21 in September so that's something. I graduated High School at 17, the youngest in my class and am almost finished with my Associates Degree. I've been taking my time with my degree because college is so expensive and I'm only taking classes I can afford so I don't have to take out loans.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to being mistaken for being younger than I am D= One time I was playing WoW and I had to speak in vent and everyone thought I was someones little daughter ....



I act a little too not serious is why i'm usually mistaken, because i love to use gifs, smileys, and say lol alot.   If I get mad though.. -Serious adult mode on eh?? haha


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm 19, but I'll turn 20 in August 19 :V

I graduated from High School with 18 and I'm studying Psychiatry.

People thinks I'm younger than I look, they sometimes mistake me with a girl.


----------



## AmyLilu (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm 32 >.> I discovered Animal crossing late and love the charm!  Most people say i act and look 23 hehe!


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, they're right because I first though you were around 20-25 :3


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm 12.

Or at least that's what I tell people and 75% of the time they believe me.

18 but I'll be forever young if I follow the stereotype that Asians never age.


----------



## Lydiamilan (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm 17! I've had people tell me they think I'm 19 or 20 on forums/tumblr.


----------



## SugarPea (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm 18, but when I was like 12 my dentist asked me what kind of car I drove so.. you know. Lol


----------



## Serri (Jul 26, 2013)

freshly 19....finally legal yay


----------



## Hayate (Jul 27, 2013)

Serri said:


> freshly 19....finally legal yay



19 Is legal? =S


----------



## Mao (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll let you guess -_-


----------



## Atlas. (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm 16 but people often think I'm 19 because I'm 'tall'...I'm only 5'10


----------



## idiotcurl (Jul 27, 2013)

^-- I'm the opposite of that. I'm five feet on the dot, but I'm 19. People confuse me for being 14 - 17 sometimes. It pays off, though, because I once got charged for a kid's haircut even though I was well over the age to be considered a child.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 27, 2013)

16, getting close to 17.


----------



## Micka7688 (Jul 27, 2013)

24!!


----------



## Pidjiken (Jul 27, 2013)

28 lol

Makes me the 5th oldest one here. So far at least


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 27, 2013)

17...although I act like I'm 12...xD

I've been told by people that I look older then my age, while I've also been told I look alot younger then my age..


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 27, 2013)

23yrs old~


----------



## Dragoness (Jul 27, 2013)

18. c: Start at Yale soon.


----------



## puppy (Jul 27, 2013)

im 7

months


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 27, 2013)

Just turned 17 a month ago! c:


----------



## Team (Jul 28, 2013)

23 wot wot ~


----------



## fortune (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm 15 and I'm p sure that I seem 15, too~


----------



## infallible (Jul 28, 2013)

18!


----------



## Miranda (Jul 28, 2013)

26


----------



## Alright (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm 20.


----------



## Electricbluewolf (Jul 28, 2013)

17-learning to drive (not like the movie though)


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 28, 2013)

gonna be 18 next month


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm 15.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm 14...


----------



## Gana (Jul 30, 2013)

20 even if I don't feel like it at all


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 11. People mistake me for an adult frequently. I'm not surprised though; lots of people tell me I'm very mature.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm 11. People mistake me for an adult frequently. I'm not surprised though; lots of people tell me I'm very mature.


----------



## Lotte (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 21 but a lot of people think I look 14-17 ._.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 23, but when I speak through a microphone, people think I'm younger, yet I look older than 23 physically. I'm odd. o.o


----------



## Fame (Jul 30, 2013)

omg im 14 in september i feel so young compared to all of you 
pfffsh people try to tell me only little kids are interested in ac


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

Fame said:


> pfffsh people try to tell me only little kids are interested in ac


^this

If 9 year old kids can play Call of Duty, why I can't play Animal Crossing with 19 years!? ?A?


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 30, 2013)

14


----------



## Burumun (Jul 30, 2013)

16. Not sure how old people would think I am, but I'm hoping older.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

Am I the youngest person on this site? o-o


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Am I the youngest person on this site? o-o



Probably not.  There's most likely a 10 year old somewhere on this site.


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 30, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Am I the youngest person on this site? o-o



It's ok.  I'm 18 and I still feel young on this site.  I mean I guess I should feel young.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Am I the youngest person on this site? o-o



I'm 19 and I feel like 14 in this forums ._.


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 30, 2013)

i'm 19.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> I'm 19 and I feel like 14 in this forums ._.



I'm 11. I feel so tiny. o-o


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 15 ^_^  I guess i act a little older online  I don't know xD


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2013)

Fame said:


> pfffsh people try to tell me only little kids are interested in ac



Offline I personally know a lot of people aged 18-25 who play it. 





OnigiriGamer said:


> I'm 15 ^_^  I guess i act a little older online  I don't know xD



I thought you were 13. >.>


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

Lots of people thought I was 22.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 14. Sometimes I like to think that I'm old, but after reading all the 16+ ages on this thread, I feel like a baby.


----------



## Heir (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 18, but people usually think I'm older. :l


----------



## sheepyton (Jul 30, 2013)

27 and feeling really old after seeing everyone else's ages.

People constantly ask if I'm still in high school, though, so I guess that's good? At least I look young (although that was pretty awkward when I was engaged, having to explain that with people thinking I was 16).


----------



## muerte (Jul 30, 2013)

17 :~), thank based god i'm turning 18 next month though


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2013)

Uhm... 10. please don't hate me. ^^;


----------



## Beanie (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 22. Don't look my age so I get mistaken for a high schooler >_>


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm 14. Thought I was young for the site but I see a lot of people around my age which is a bit of a relief. >


----------



## Seravee (Aug 2, 2013)

24 - you all make me feel so old ; -;


----------



## SockHead (Aug 2, 2013)

20 years young


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 2, 2013)

14 (15 in a few days...)


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 2, 2013)

12


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

11! Almost 12 in a week!


----------



## Hikari (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm 12, and will be 13 on August 12th!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm 14 :]


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> 11! Almost 12 in a week!



Finally glad to see some more younger faces around here


----------



## locker (Aug 3, 2013)

19


----------



## Ami (Aug 4, 2013)

18!


----------



## Envy (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm 24. I was 13 when I first played Animal Crossing. The years sure fly by...


----------



## Struzana (Aug 5, 2013)

Holy moly I feel old...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 5, 2013)

It's time for your Flying Mint Bunny annual update!

Hey, guess what? I turned 17 two hours ago as of this post! I've got my first driving lesson in 9 hours and 30 minutes! My boyfriend's plane landed back in England 10 minutes ago, already I am having a great day


----------



## Deca (Aug 6, 2013)

Turning 19 in two months.


----------



## Lauren (Aug 6, 2013)

19 ^.^


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 6, 2013)

20, turning 21 in October~


----------



## Pichu (Aug 6, 2013)

15! c:


----------



## anglerfishing (Aug 6, 2013)

17
ugh only a lil while longer til i can get my piercings and tats


----------



## Mao (Aug 6, 2013)

Older than 12 younger than 17 ;D does not mean that I go round chopping trees -_-


----------



## Mosshead (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm 13, turning 14 soon .


----------



## BloodSphere (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm 30 years old I know I am very old XD..


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm 22. I guess one of the fairly older ones who play.


----------



## Noodles (Aug 8, 2013)

Brace yourselves young whippersnappers... I'm 36 years old.


----------



## Bradski (Aug 8, 2013)

just turned 17 sunday!


----------



## -UnknownGamer- (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm thirteen, yet I still played the original.

I'll be fourteen March 1st!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 8, 2013)

Just a couple months till I'm 19. 
I'm not ashamed to say I still love Animal Crossing, Legend of Zelda, Harvest Moon, and Pokemon. Nintedo is the best [:


----------



## Divergent (Aug 9, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I seem quite shocked by how young some of the people on here are :OO they seem to act a lot older, and type more mature than i've seen on other AC forums with the same age group
> 
> I am Sixteen  i'm really happy to be this age tbh.. its a good age!
> Start College in the UK in September, and start my A levels in English, History & Spanish



16 too. Start sixth form in sept and doing History without doing it at GCSE


----------



## beffa (Aug 9, 2013)

14


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

14 until 2014!


----------



## cwertle (Aug 9, 2013)

901.


----------



## wolfmom (Aug 10, 2013)

36 but can be a big kid, being so close to my daughter has kept me mentally young


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 10, 2013)

It's a secret, but I act like a kid.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm 20!


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

i'm 12. 

but in *real life* i could easily pass as a 14 year old or so. i've been told that i'm pretty mature for my age. :3
on here i doubt anyone thought i was any older than 13 or so x3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> i'm 12.
> 
> but in *real life* i could easily pass as a 14 year old or so. i've been told that i'm pretty mature for my age. :3
> on here i doubt anyone thought i was any older than 13 or so x3



I'm 11 and people have mistaken me to be much older.


----------



## lovelikeacomicbook (Aug 10, 2013)

19 turning 20 in April


----------



## Piptocrossing (Aug 10, 2013)

15- youngest! so far


----------



## HelloAnna (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm thirteen, people always assume I'm 15 by looks. I don't know how mature I am though, I don't think I'm immature but sometimes I laugh at immature/stupid jokes, etc.
Most of the people I know that actually know of/play AC in real life are usually above 16 up to their 30s, no one my age plays. Except for like four people at school, out of all the grades. xc​


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 12, 2013)

19


----------



## Seravee (Aug 12, 2013)

24


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm uh, tw--twelve.... >.<


----------



## xseed (Aug 13, 2013)

19 but I look younger than my age


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 14, 2013)

HelloAnna said:


> I'm thirteen, people always assume I'm 15 by looks. I don't know how mature I am though, I don't think I'm immature but sometimes I laugh at immature/stupid jokes, etc.
> Most of the people I know that actually know of/play AC in real life are usually above 16 up to their 30s, no one my age plays. Except for like four people at school, out of all the grades. xc​



wait
seriously.

i totally thought you were 15 at MINIMUM.
gosh, i feel so.. out of the loop ;c


----------



## Mixxi (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm 22


----------



## Joey (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm 13.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm 18, about to start university ^.^


----------



## Soverei (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm old xD
27.


----------



## muerte (Aug 15, 2013)

17


----------

